# Where to start with emmigration to USA!



## manictaz (Jun 3, 2010)

We are a fairly average family of 4 looking to move to the USA, although the state is still a subject of contention! 

My husband works for John Deere as an engineer and we have been told that over the next year or so it is relatively easy for him to move to a position in the states, so that sorts the Job aspect. But my question is - what comes first? Do we need to arrange visas before confirming the job (although he needs the job for the visa), or do we confirm job and then visas? And where is a good starting point for the visas?

How do you go about buying a house out there, is it quick and easy or long and complicated? Do most people rent first or just take the plunge and buy?

Any other advice or general guidance would be really appreciated.

Tamson and family


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If his employer is transferring him (hopefully on an L1 visa), it's the employer who has to start the visa process in motion - for him and the rest of the family (since they'll generally get dependent visas of one sort or another). 

What sort of visas you wind up with will determine what happens next. But I would definitely plan on renting for a while before trying to buy a house. You need to determine your immigration status, build a credit rating in the US and figure out how the housing market in the US works - cause it's quite a bit different from the housing market in the UK!
Cheers,
Bev


----------

